# final 2013 FHA fur auction results........rats record high average...



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a good price for coyotes this late also. Hope prices carry over to this fall.

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/fha-sale-closes-major-wild-fur-auctions-for-the-season?et_mid=625626&rid=62431591


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like everything was up there with some good $. Nice to see that our addiction can pay off!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thought I would add NAFA:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

AZ, when was that auction?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Yup, this report seals it . Last year I did very well at FHA ,this year not bad either for prices , close to NAFA . Problem is they only sold half my hides , same with other guys that sent to them as well . NAFA will get my dogs next year .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems to be lots of interest in red fox lately--- 100% of flat reds @ $52.--- Damn, I'll have to start pick'in up road kill.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> AZ, when was that auction?


220swift it was from June 2-4 2013...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's about time we sell something to China for a change...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

China and Russia have been the driving force in these fur prices for the last 2 to 3 years. Italy has also been buying a lot.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think if China and Russia stay in it we might have a good chance of the prices staying up for a while.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Greece is also buying a lot of fur I think. Prices look good! I sent to NAFA and was just happy all of my fur sold! Sold 60 rats, half dozen beaver and one last minute raccoon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

as long as Russia and China continue to have colder than normal winters, they will keep buying at the current levels.....


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like some good prices. I'm sure I'll catch plenty of raccoons for 2013, we have no shortage of them around here. If I catch enough raccoons and a few coyotes, I could maybe pay for all my hunting tags this year.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

its good to see the numbers have carried through all the sales! I had several coyotes here in az go for $40-50 each. I was shocked! should have kept more. . .. this year I might just save a few more to take to the sale!

Anyone else already itching to get this season underway?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My gear is all ready to go DG. Just wait'in to finish cook'in some cat lure and F&G to drop the flag.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm primed and almost ready. need to to a little work on traps and get a few supplies. Hoping for an active season!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Bee.beep- bee beep- bee beep-bee beep------------- NEWS FLASH!!!!--- hot off the presses.

All you guys/gals that enjoy hang'in the hides of Canis latrans can start skin'in a bit earlier this year. NAFA is put'in up a new grade of coyote as "Fall" skins. A little bit of blue, and weak bellies (who'd of thunk it) is predicted to fetch a fair dollar in the coming season.

IMO They do some strange things over across the big pond. They can't seem to figure out how to dress beaver--- what in the world could they be plan'in with early yote hides.

Doesn't worry me none--- sent the check---heres the hides.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So maybe start hunting in Sept.?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think Sept. is way too early Wayne. 40 years of put'in up prime hides--- I'm gonna keep do'in what I've been do'in. Theres a reputation thing here too, like sell'in the best beef. I never want a fair dollar for my critters--- I always want Top Dollar.

Gonna have to check with NAFA and get a little more info on what is "a little blue."

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm to busy in Sept.to chase em any ways , rather be chasing elk.


----------

